#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Paranormal Phenomena >  >  >  Black figures

## Spencer455446

When i was little around 3 or four i went into my family basement and i saw 2 black figures they didn't seem mad or anything they were just kinda there i went upstairs and told my mother that there were people in the basement she said that there wasn't and i went back down and they were gone. Was it a ghost or something else?

----------


## Astral Eye

It was probably a shade, or possibly even a shadow. The shade is most likely.

----------


## DeclaredInsane

> When i was little around 3 or four i went into my family basement and i saw 2 black figures they didn't seem mad or anything they were just kinda there i went upstairs and told my mother that there were people in the basement she said that there wasn't and i went back down and they were gone. Was it a ghost or something else?


Congratulations! You have been part a group of people and didn't know it (lol). They are known simply as the Shadow People. Many people from different cultural, religions, locations, races, gender and age have seen these Shadow People. According to science it's has something to do with your brain that let us seen shadowy figures out of the corner of our eye. However, 50% of the sighting have seen them up front and sometimes even there has been interaction with them. Nobody has really anything good info on them. They do often try to scare humans cause they just love that. They also appear as animals or other mythical creatures but there are always black like a shadow. Sometimes their are transparent but the shadowy-ness is still there. It's rare to find shadow people that are really evil and want to hurt or be violent but it does happen. The evil ones folk around people of great importance. 

I've seen them since young and they tormented me right into my dreams. I don't see them as much now. There are a lot of similarities between the shadow people and Jinn/Djinn/Genie. Islam describes Jinn as being made of smokeless fire, resembling dense smoke. They can transform into humans or animals. They don't like humans and try to stay away but if humans interfere they'll try and scare humans away. In Islam satan is a jinn not an angel and satan's helpers are also jinn. 

Anyway I'm pretty sure you've seen a shadow person.

----------

